
Verizon customers forced onto Frontier - nhangen
http://www.meetfrontier.com/
======
zzalpha
Forced?

Yeah, that title isn't editorialized.

Verizon divested themselves of some of their wireline footprint, selling it
off to Frontier.

This is no different than, say, a cell company merger or similar.

Don't like it? Switch providers. But Verizon is no longer an option for you.

The reality is, Verizon is leaving the terrestrial television business in a
big way, and if I had to bet, they'll be a pure wireless company in the not-
too-distant future.

As an aside, this also should be no surprise to Verizon subscribers in
affected areas. This deal was announced last February and approved last
September:

[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/fcc-approves-sale-
of...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/fcc-approves-sale-of-verizon-
local-wireline-operations-in-california-florida-texas-to-frontier-
communications-300137234.html)

